# wife doesnt want sex very often



## wellcorn (Mar 28, 2012)

My wife and I use to have sex every day when we first met. Sometimes 2 or 3 times a day when we could..Thats when we wasnt staying together.Then once we got married and started staying together the sex kind of left.I always be the one to intiate the sex.Unless she have had a couple of drinks.I'm at a point to where i dont know what to do.She always say she's tired or something,but I tell her she's not attractive to me nomore but she say thats not the case.She says i'm a addicted to sex and i tell her i'm just attracted to her..MY opinion is why start off a certain way then dont continue how it started...I need to know what should i do to get more sex in our life if it is any hope.....Or maybe just take consideration she is really not attractive to me no more.Cause i still do things that turn on her but she always stop me and say not right now or wait to later but later never comes.....Cause i may wait til later just to see if she has an open mind bout gettin it on but it dnt happens.............


----------

